# Mod au9s Dish



## grsfluke (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it possible to add and lnb to the dtv AU9-S dish to receive the 91 west satellite


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

No. If you add a linear Ku-band LNB, you won't have enough dish size to pick up Galaxy 11's occasional feeds. If you add a circular Ku-band LNB, all you could get are the promo channels on Nimiq 1.


----------



## grsfluke (Oct 9, 2007)

how would i go about adding the ku-band lnb


----------

